# Cellulitis and pregnant



## LisaMjam (Dec 10, 2010)

I have had cellulitis in my head for three weeks now the drs will not give me anything because they think im having a miscarriage but all i keep getting is i dont know and they cant give me anything for this. Im miserable and ive started getting knots in my neck any advice because ive been to three different hospitals and have seen several drs.


----------



## 2goingon2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't cellulitis treated with antibiotics? I know there are some that aren't good in the first trimester or perhaps anytime but I don't know that for sure.

My son had peri-orbital cellulitis 2 years ago and it was bad...very bad. He had roceferin and then some major heavy duty antibiotic (can't recall the name) for 10 days.

Cellulitis is nothing to mess around with...especially that close to your eyes. We were told by the doctors that if he didn't show signs of improvement within 24 hours they would admit him and he would be on IV antibiotics to prevent the infection from spreading back into his eye socket to his brain. Talk about scary. He was 9 at the time.

Do you have a midwife or OB/GYN you can call?


----------



## LisaMjam (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes but they say since they dont know if i am having a miscarriage that they cant give me any antibiotics because i may still be pregnant. I just dont understand any of it. I was told that if it gets in my bloodstream it could be fatal. I start seeing a obgyn wednesday. Hopefully he can do something and tell me whats going on with the pregnancy. Im just tired of the pain and itching and my hair being wet from the oozing. Im glad youre son is ok i know it had to be aweful for him and you as well.


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

I've also seen cellulitis be very dangerous, people go septic from it. If your OB won't help (there are antibiotics that are safe) go to ER.


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

This is totally confusing to me! I've had cellulitis (tiny scratch on my foot) and am allergic to antibiotics and I was *still* treated with antibiotics because cellulitis is DANGEROUS. Presuming you aren't allergic there are antibiotics you can take during pregnancy (even by IV ie GBS treatment!) but go to the ER now. Seriously. I just am dumbfounded that you have an OPEN HEAD WOUND (you said oozing!) and you aren't being treated... That just makes no sense to me. Once at the ER call the Hale Center and they can advise the attending about pregnancy safe antibiotics. There are several to choose from. If you die from sepsis it won't matter if you are miscarrying or not. Sorry to be blunt. This is serious though. Please get yourself help.

Jenne


----------



## LisaMjam (Dec 10, 2010)

Well I have been to 3 different ERs and they say there is nothing they can do for me.Right now all i can do is wait for my appt wednesday and hope its not been to late the infection is open wounds and spread over my whole scalp. Im a single mom with 3 kids and i worry about them getting this too if it is contagious. I just dont know what to do about the horrible itching. They said i also have eczema along with the cellulitis.


----------



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

I am a nurse, I have worked both L&d and ER. You should be admitted to the hospital for observation and antibiotics. Period. Someone (or several people) are being very negligent in your care. Go to the biggest, most well-known teaching hospital in your area and demand better care.


----------



## Climbergirl (Nov 12, 2007)

Seeing that I am taking an antibiotic right now, I can say there are safe ones. They will just give you ones that they would give a baby. I would go to another hospital if possible. They give you antibiotics when you have a c-section, or GBS positive, so I am not sure why they are so resistant in giving you something. That seems really odd.

Call your OB now and see if you can talk to a nurse or something.


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

OP do you have a good update for us?









Jenne


----------



## LisaMjam (Dec 10, 2010)

Well not yet im trying to get into see my doctor today but going through an act of congress just to get someone to make the appt. after being transferred 5 times i ended up with a answering machine. A bit aggravated with it all but trying to stay patient. My head seems to be worse and is starting to spread down my neck now. Oh and they have no record of me even having an appt for wednesday these are suppose to be the best obs around and the only ones that will take my insurance. hah


----------



## 2goingon2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Where do you live? Can you go to the ER in the next town? I can't believe that no one will see you - how terrible!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

Okay, maybe you mean something different than cellulitis? Or maybe you think you have cellulitis but the doctors have diagnosed something else?







I just am baffled by why no one will treat you *if* what you have is cellulitis. Makes no sense to me especially because you might be pregnant...

Jenne


----------



## LisaMjam (Dec 10, 2010)

I have definatly been diagnosed with cellulitis...i think the ers wont do anything because they dont want to be responsible for my miscarriage. I have been to an er in two seperate towns. Im having trouble getting in to see my ob due to the fact that i had to get medicaid because i havent been able to work in the past three weeks. I put some cortizone cream in my head today in hopes of it relieving my itching was a big mistake was an awful burn. my knots on my neck are getting really big and painful. Im going to try another er in the morning and demand something. Hopefully it will work. Thanks for the support i know im complaining alot i just dont know what to do about it all.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

This is insane!!!







I agree with all of the others, you need antibiotics NOW! I have never heard of a doc refusing a PG woman antibiotics for something so serious. When I was PG with my first son I had a bad UTI and the hospital wasted no time in giving me antibiotics b/c it can cause preterm labor (I was in my 2nd trimester). And this is a bit different b/c I wasn't PG but breastfeeding, but when my second son was a month or two old I got mastitis and I had no idea how serious it was. I didn't really want to take antibiotics since I was breastfeeding and my midwife (who was a very hands-off, pro-natural remedy type person) INSISTED that I start antibiotics immediately because I could end up in the hospital. Are you in the States?? I am just shocked by this! If anything, NOT taking antibiotics could cause a m/c, not the other way around (this coming from someone who has had 4 losses, so I've been there). (((hugs))) Do they want to be sued when you end up fighting for your life? If it was me I would threaten to go to the media if they don't help you!


----------



## LisaMjam (Dec 10, 2010)

Great news!!! I got antibiotics today!!! They said they may or may not work so hopefully they will...i know if it does it will take a few days to start working i just hope it hurrys cause my head feels like its on fire it burns so bad.....


----------



## gummibears (Jun 7, 2010)

Glad to see you got antibiotics. I was going to say I was put on them instantly for an infected cyst early in my first trimester. There ARE safe antibiotics to give that won't cause harm to the baby and I cannot fathom why they let you go so long without treatment.


----------



## LisaMjam (Dec 10, 2010)

I dont know why the refused to give me anything either. But finally after the fourth hospital i finally found someone to treat me. All the other drs were men this one was a woman.


----------

